# stabling needed for blenheim horse trials



## angelish (28 July 2015)

hi , we have qualified for the eventers challenge and the dressage championships at Blenheim horse trials on fri 18th sept 
there are no on site stables  

we are trying to find stabling for two horses , for two nights stay on thursday the 17th sept and fri night 18th sept 
we are coming down from Northumberland so would rather not go too far south of Blenheim but obviously we cannot afford to be picky !
please PM me or answer on here if you can help or know anyone that may be able to help us 
thanks 

ps sorry if this is in the wrong area as i wasn't sure if its classed as south west , middle west , middle , top , bottom


----------



## Mrs B (28 July 2015)

angelish said:



			hi , we have qualified for the eventers challenge and the dressage championships at Blenheim horse trials on fri 18th sept 
there are no on site stables  

we are trying to find stabling for two horses , for two nights stay on thursday the 17th sept and fri night 18th sept 
we are coming down from Northumberland so would rather not go too far south of Blenheim but obviously we cannot afford to be picky !
please PM me or answer on here if you can help or know anyone that may be able to help us 
thanks 

ps sorry if this is in the wrong area as i wasn't sure if its classed as south west , middle west , middle , top , bottom 

Click to expand...

Yay! Congratulations! I'd repost in South East if I were you ... there may well be some Oxfordshire folk who can help. Have also Pm'd you


----------



## angelish (28 July 2015)

thank you !
have replied , honestly lol ! i didn't do geography at school all them years ago don't know my east from my west


----------



## Mrs B (28 July 2015)

angelish said:



			thank you !
have replied , honestly lol ! i didn't do geography at school all them years ago don't know my east from my west
		
Click to expand...

No worries and I hope you find some stables 

Anyway: nothing like the mini that pulled up by me at some traffic lights a few years ago ... I glanced across at the lady driving, then noticed a Post-It note on her steering wheel: it read 'Indicators. Down right, up left'


----------



## angelish (28 July 2015)

Haha that made me laugh , the friend I'm traveling with used to write her directions out the same then looked completely baffled when I asked what she would have done if the indicator stick was on the other side of the steering wheel  
It really is no wonder we end up driving round in circles , poor horses


----------



## spider (28 July 2015)

Someone was advertising stabling for this event on facebook. Try 
http://www.murcottlivery.co.uk


----------



## angelish (29 July 2015)

were sorted  can't wait now 
its been a major panic as we couldn't find stabling anywhere ! 
what a nightmare 
thank you all so much we are really looking forward to a visit down south now that we have somewhere to stay


----------



## Mrs B (29 July 2015)

angelish said:



			were sorted  can't wait now 
its been a major panic as we couldn't find stabling anywhere ! 
what a nightmare 
thank you all so much we are really looking forward to a visit down south now that we have somewhere to stay 

Click to expand...

Great news! Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2015)

Thank you  
Looking at the entries we haven't a hope in hells chance of getting a ribbon but love a road trip and hopfully get a nice picture in front of the palace


----------

